# Baltimore Aquarium



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I went to the Baltimore Aquarium today and I will be posting about my experiences later with pics. They didnt have any piranha except a few ~10 inch nattereri in an open top tank in the Amazon section. Looks like they need to redo their signs:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is one of the red bellies. I felt sorry for them as they didnt seem appreciated


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man.. that P looks unhappy. How was their set-up and was it even close to their natural habitat?? Yeah, you should've took the incentive to tell them about their outdated sign.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

What is that in the tank with it? Hay?

~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah they were mentioned in the Amazon river exhibit then when I went up to the Amazon jungle section (a greenhouse on the top with parrots and plants and such), there were 4 of the guys in an open topped small aquarium with what appeared to be "natural" amazon substrate. It was weird and defiantly not what I expected. I did not expect a shrine or anything but I expected a little more of an exhibit than 4 dinky red bellies in a pond. There was a sign that said "Please dont put your hands in the water". Of course EVERYONE that walked by was like "ooooooo...its a PIRANHA!!!" It was quite disappointing in this respect.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you shoulda went to the Cleveland Zoo while in Ohio to see the Piraya and Natt exhibits, they were awe inspiring, as well as the awesome north america pond/wolf exhibit


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It pissed me off, like everyone that walked by was like "DONT PUT YOUR HAND IN THE TANK!" That is the "red belly, fiercest of all fish!" God. I wanted to puke.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, next time you should tell them about the outdated sign and info...maybe you can share with them some material and save the pour Natts in there...!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well atleast they have p's in the aquariums, as long as the people can learn and as long as they come on here to get their edumacation then it's all good. Kev and me were dissapointed that Oregon doesn't have an aqua with p's in it or at the zoo either, but atleast we get to admire ours and Franks.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It was hardly an education. It was very suprised it was an open top tank.....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hehe..i quess frank needs to pay them a visit


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, I went to the Washington Zoo here in Portland, OR with my gf and I was stoked cause it was all redone and they had a new "Amazon" exhibit, I went there and saw a bunch of huge pacu's and one arowana(didn't know they were from the amazon, thought they were from the Asia Peninsula)...I was quite disappointed to see no red bellies...not even a mention to them even being from the amazon. Hopefully I'm going to the San Diego zoo soon...last time I went I coulda swore there were piranha there...any californians wanna confirm or disconfirm before I head out?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Hopefully I'm going to the San Diego zoo soon...last time I went I coulda swore there were piranha there...any californians wanna confirm or disconfirm before I head out?


 Cant help you on this one RCR. I been to the San Diego zoo, must admitt its a badass!!! But I dopnt ever remember seeing any aquatic displays.. Anyone from So Kali know??


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I was there bout 5 years ago and dont remember seeing any either. But it still rocked.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> It was hardly an education. It was very suprised it was an open top tank.....


 the cleveland Natt tank was open top too, they had big turtles in with them too

people said the same thing there so I did put my hand in the tank


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

there is a big exibit in scotland (bit far for you guys) and i have been meaning to go for 3 years but never have yet which has loads of p's i think may be reds .
i keep going to the wrong side of scotland doing the water sports and it would be a hike to get there on one of those trips but i may make a day of it during the summer on one of my days off
dixon


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rosecityrhom Posted on May 20 2003, 06:30 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yeah, I went to the Washington Zoo here in Portland, OR with my gf and I was stoked cause it was all redone and they had a new "Amazon" exhibit, I went there and saw a bunch of huge pacu's and one arowana(didn't know they were from the amazon, thought they were from the Asia Peninsula)...I was quite disappointed to see no red bellies...not even a mention to them even being from the amazon. Hopefully I'm going to the San Diego zoo soon...last time I went I coulda swore there were piranha there...any californians wanna confirm or disconfirm before I head out?


Stop by the Santa Barbara Zoo. They have 25 or so foot long P. nattereri with even a long horn skull in the display. Quite impressive, looks like the fish are under a dock. Included are sloths, huge fruit bats, snakes etc.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Stop by the Santa Barbara Zoo. They have 25 or so foot long P. nattereri with even a long horn skull in the display. Quite impressive, looks like the fish are under a dock. Included are sloths, huge fruit bats, snakes etc.


 Damn it. I shoulda gone there!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds pretty disappointing to me, X (well, the piranha 'exhibit': the other pics were pretty sweet!)

Maybe it's an idea to start a 'Zoo Locator' (with some pics, a list of interesting species, member 'reviews'), similar to PFury's Store Locator


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

I work as a volunteer at the aquarium. I have already told them many times about naming them correctly.

The tank is actually over 150 US gallons, though it doesn't look like it.

I have offered to swap out those fish with some other piranha, but they have a proposal in, and it takes like 5-7 years to make a change. But maybe some day soon I can get them to swap out those fish. They have been there for 15 or more years.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah it really doesnt look 150 gallons. The rbp didnt look happy about it at all.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Sounds pretty disappointing to me, X (well, the piranha 'exhibit': the other pics were pretty sweet!)
> 
> Maybe it's an idea to start a 'Zoo Locator' (with some pics, a list of interesting species, member 'reviews'), similar to PFury's Store Locator


 Great Idea!!!!









Good info on a place to go when traveling, and feeling home sick from your P.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the aquriams in new york suck all they have is jelly fish and sea lions


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ron Posted on May 20 2003, 05:43 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I work as a volunteer at the aquarium. I have already told them many times about naming them correctly.
> 
> ...


 Too bad.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ron said:


> I work as a volunteer at the aquarium. I have already told them many times about naming them correctly.
> 
> The tank is actually over 150 US gallons, though it doesn't look like it.
> 
> I have offered to swap out those fish with some other piranha, but they have a proposal in, and it takes like 5-7 years to make a change. But maybe some day soon I can get them to swap out those fish. They have been there for 15 or more years.


 Doesnt seem like an effective management strategy.


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

i read a book that labeled natts, caribas and pirayas as serraslamus. i was wondering about that. it was written in like the 70's. has "pygocentrus" only been seperated from serra's only recently?


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

Deep Sea World in Scotland has a big tank full of massive reds, easily 12inch ,about 30 in the tank.They don`t swim about much,just sit in the same place for hours.


----------

